# Bait shop near sunbury?



## RLykens (Dec 15, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone knows of a bait shop near sunbury? I know Ft McAllister and killkenny but was looking for one further down on the same exit as the Sunbury ramp. Thanks.


----------



## shooterguy71 (Dec 15, 2016)

Half Moon marina and Yellow Bluff both have bait


----------



## Down4Count (Dec 16, 2016)

I live in Sunbury, the fishing inshore is ON.


----------



## RLykens (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks fellas


----------



## sentrysam (Jan 29, 2017)

*thief at Sunbury*

Last time i put in at that ramp ,a thief stole my guide bars off my trailer .


----------

